# Dimethazine



## JASchemicals (Feb 10, 2011)

I just ordered 3 bottles of Super-DMZ and I'm expecting great things, but I did have a question about it. I know it has Dimethazine in it, now isnt that the same thing as Mebolazine and isnt Mebolazine outlawed in the US? I might be completely off on this which is why I'm asking. I always research the hell out of anything before I take it.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 10, 2011)

i took a 4 week cycle of dmz works very well shuts u down pretty hard tho make sure u get the e-control as for the things ur asking there is a profile on dmz in the anabolic section


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 10, 2011)

JASchemicals said:


> I just ordered 3 bottles of Super-DMZ and I'm expecting great things, but I did have a question about it. I know it has Dimethazine in it, now isnt that the same thing as Mebolazine and isnt Mebolazine outlawed in the US? I might be completely off on this which is why I'm asking. I always research the hell out of anything before I take it.


why does it matter if it's banned? you'll have no problem getting it...you will get good gains.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2011)

JASchemicals said:


> I just ordered 3 bottles of Super-DMZ and I'm expecting great things, but I did have a question about it. I know it has Dimethazine in it, now isnt that the same thing as Mebolazine and isnt Mebolazine outlawed in the US? I might be completely off on this which is why I'm asking. I always research the hell out of anything before I take it.



Dimathazine is an anabolic steroid, it is not banned in the US (yet), Super-DMZ Rx has 10mg of Dimethazine and 10mg of Superdrol per capsule, its very potent and very effective.

Here is more info on Dimethazine: Dimethazine Explained


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 10, 2011)

hey prince i was just on MD...your looking for more loggers for metha-drol extreme.....sign me up! it was awesome!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> hey prince i was just on MD...your looking for more loggers for metha-drol extreme.....sign me up! it was awesome!!!!



you have to apply over at MD and its in the hands of heavyiron.


----------

